# Diverse Barden Fragen



## Madrake (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo mal wieder...

ich habe mir auch den andren Thread schon durchgelesen... Link

zu den Eckdaten:
mein Barde ist kurz vor Stufe 47 (noch 5.000 EP). Hat ca. 1.500 Moral und 2.500 Kraft - Zahlen können um ca. 100 Punkte auf oder abgewertet werden, Werte ohne Buffs (Aura). Die andren Daten wie Schicksal, Rüstung usw. hab ich nicht im Kopf sind meines erachtens für die Fragen unrelevant. Klassentugenden 3 Entschlossenheit und 2 Schützer Gesang. Legendär bisher eines -> die Hymne kA wie die nun heißt Debuff auf Mob mit weniger Schaden und langsamere Angriffskraft, Seiten konnte man frei im AH kaufen.

Tugenden: Aufrichtigkeit, Einfühlungsvermögen, Idealismus, Loyalität, Weisheit (Tendenz von Stufe 4 - 8)
Im Moment kann man sagen das ich mein Augenmerk hauptsächlich nur auf Wille, Kraft, Schicksal, Rüstung gelegt habe.


So komme ich mal zu meinen Fragen:

Wie schon oben genannt habe ich reletiv wenig Moral. Soloquesten fast unmöglich, mein Schaden ist fast gleich null. Vom Schaden mal abgesehen. Das eigentliche Problem ist, das mein Barde "kaum" was aushält. Solo hab ich sogar schon mit Tricks zu kämpfen das ich gegen zwei hellblaue Mobs überlebe, mit Hammerschild und Co, doch anschließend stehen nahezu ohne Kraft da...

Die Frage dreht sich darum, wieviel Moral sollte man als Barde besitzen der zum Teil in einer zweier Gruppe, Hüter und ich als Barde, am Questen sind haben? Weil auch hier schon die 1.500 Moral schon sehr hart an der Grenze erscheinen, wenn da paar Fernkämpfer sich mir widmen... - so oft kann ich mir wiederrum auch nicht totstellen und beten, das der nun doch mich vergessen hat, das ich noch da bin... - achja und Hammerschild eignet sich nicht so gut beim questen in der Gruppe - hab ich schon öfters probiert. Da steh ich wirklich nur so mit "kkm" da, je nachdem wieviele auf mich einprügeln.

Hammerschild ist zwar schön und gut, wenn der Schaden 50/50 von Kraft und Moral abgeht, jedoch wirklich nützlich seh ich das nur wenn man z.B. durch Riesenhall reitet (Nebelgebirge) oder ähnliche Gebiete. Oder kann mir jemand sagen wozu das Hammerschild noch gut ist, weil viel Kraft hab ich ja. Oder wie man das evtl. kompensieren könnte, wenn man wenig Moral selbst besitzt, das das Hammerschild den Schaden auffängt. Der größte Nachteil vom Hammerschild ist halt, nach Stun bzw. nach Deaktivierung bzw. keine Kraft mehr hat man einen 10 Minuten CD zum wiederhochfahren des Schildes. Dann steht man wieder da wie oben geschrieben.
Jedoch wie schon gesagt, man ist auch sehr schnell "kkm" mit Hammerschild.

^das wäre mein Lösungsvorschlag 1

Ich tausche ein paar Rüstungsteile um, bin ja Meisterschneider schon, so das ich mehr Vitalität als Attributswert habe, sagen wir auf ca. 2.000 Moral aufstocken. Weil ich denke mal, sogar Runenbewahrer 5 Stufen unter mir haben ca. 2.000 Moral.
Meine Rüstung besteht aus 100% Lila, das Tal Bruinen Set (Hain blablabla), und Aughaire Set (weiß grad nicht welches)
Also egal mal welche Sets ich nun habe, ich müsste mir irgendwas zusammenschneidern was meine Moral erheblich steigert...

^mein Vorschlag 2

Ich spiele generell kaum mit Kriegsrede, was eigentlich auch meinen eigentlichen Schadensaustoß zwar steigern würde, aber jedoch auch meine eigene Heilung mindert. Und gerade deshalb wegen der Verminderung der Eigenheilung lass ich die Kriegsrede generell weg, da ich meist immer in eine zweier Gruppe unterwegs bin.

^Vorschlag 3 (mit Kriegsrede)

Oder ich setze ein - zwei Tugenden um, weil ich hab da wirklich alles auf Wille/ Schicksal und Rüstung gesetzt - ob ich da jedoch auf soviel Moral komme, weiß ich nicht, jedoch es ist naheliegend, das das dann wohl der beste Weg sein wird, müsste jedoch erst schaun welche relevant wäre. Habe da Gerechtigkeit oder Tapferkeit im Auge...

^ Vorschlag 4


Die Probleme mit dem Barden treten jedoch nur in zweier Gruppe bzw. nur in vereinzelten Fällen auch in dreier Gruppen auf. In höheren Gruppen nie - da ist mein Barde in seinem Heilelement, und kommt auch so sehr gut mit seiner Kraft klar.
Wie kann man da eine Grätsche finden, zwischen einem zweier Gruppen Barde aber doch recht viel Kraft. Oder mal andre Frage, wieviel Moral, als Stufe 47 (sagen wir fast 50...) ratet mir an? Weil mit 1.500 kommt man wohl nicht weit, steht man einmal ungünstig z.B. bei Remmenaeg dann hat man nicht mal Zeit sich totstellen - und spielt einen toten Barden.


So ich weiß ich sollte eigentlich selbst entscheiden, und keine andre für mich entscheiden lassen. Ich habe meine naheliegenden Vorschläge eingebracht, was ich von mir selbst ändern würde. Ich weiß selbst das meinem Barden wirklich (womöglich) einiges an Moral fehlt für seine Stufe... - und deshalb weiß ich im moment nicht wie ich diese fehlende Moral am Besten kompensieren könnte, ohne großartigen Verlust an meiner Kraft zu haben. Ok es gibt Einbußen bei der Kraft, aber nicht so das ich dann nur noch mit 1.900 Kraft da stehe von einstmal 2.500.

Ich werde noch warten, bis ich bei meinem Barden die Einschnitte vornehmen werde, und lass mich hier mal von Euch beraten...


Zweite Frage:

Meine Aktionsleisten, gibt ja vier, sind nahezu alle voll. Ich kann mich schwer entscheiden immer wieder welchen Zauber ich ablegen soll für den neuerlernten.
Benötigt ihr als Barden noch den allerersten Heilzauber "Auferstehung der Seele". Oder die kompletten Stufe 1 und Stufe 2 Balladen? Ich würde den genannten Heilzauber aus der Leiste bannen, und jeweils nur zwei Stufe 1 und 2 der Stufe 2 Balladen nur noch in meiner Leiste führen.
kA ob ich mal die temporären Buffs für mich mal benötigen würde, aber ich denk mal das das ausreicht. Aber ob man "Auferstehung der Seele" auch noch im Stufe 50+ Bereich noch verwendet weiß ich echt nicht. Ich finde den Heilspruch im hohem Stufenbereich unrentabel.


mfg und danke mal im Voraus

Madrake


----------



## Olfmo (19. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich ist der Barde solo sehr gut spielbar, vor allem gegen einzelne, stärkere Gegner, aber auch gegen bis zu 3 auf dem gleichen Level.

Mein Augenmerk beim Barden lag eigentlich immer auf Schicksal, danach Vita, Beweglichkeit, Macht. Wille habe ich völlig ignoriert, meiner Meinung nach bekommt man da über die Ausrüstung eh genug mit, die Kraft ging mir höchstens in längeren Bosskämpfen aus und da hatte ich ja normalerweise nen Kundi dabei. Wenn man Kriegsrede an hat und zu Beginn eines normalen Kampfes die Schadenszauber castet geht zwar auch einiges an Kraft drauf, bisher hat es mir aber noch immer gereicht, zur Not kann man ja immer noch nen Trank einwerfen.

Gerade in der Gruppe hat man öfter die Aggro von Fernkämpfern, wie du ja schon gesagt hast. Daher ist es imho für den Barden essentiell, auch einiges auszuhalten. Das Hammerhand-Lied benutze ich eigentlich nur, wenn ich irgendwo durchrenne (früher beispielsweise von Tarmunn Sursa nach CD/Uru, jetzt durchs Steinfundament z.B.), ansonsten verliert man einfach zu viel Kraft um sinnvoll kämpfen zu können...

Zu deinen Vorschlägen:

1) wie schon gesagt, mehr Vita bzw. Moral kann nicht schaden

2) Kriegsrede ist enorm wichtig, wenn man nicht in ner größeren Gruppe unterwegs ist. Mann kann es immer noch ausmachen, sobald Heilung benötigt wird. Meine normale Vorgehensweise in einem Solo Kampf ist folgende: Kriegsrede und Aura sind aktiviert (eigentlich immer Heldensage), dann caste ich erstmal sämtliche Schadenszauber (den Schrei, die Lichtsäule, das andere Teil das nur in nem gewissen Radius Schaden macht, sorry ich weiß die Namen der Skills nicht auswendig^^). Falls mehr als ein Gegner da ist, wird der andere natürlich erstmal mit Schrei der Valar weggeschickt. Ein normaler Gegner fällt eigentlich schon um, bevor der zweite zurück kommt, steht er an mir dran benutz ich halt noch Schlag des Herolds und evtl. Balladen um den restlichen Schaden zu verursachen. Sobald ich merke ich bekomm zu viel Schaden rein schalte ich Kriegsrede aus und heil mich nebenbei hoch. Übrigens bekommt man auf Level 58 glaube ich nochmal einen Schadenszauber, der enorm hilft, da er gerne mal mit über 1000 Schaden crittet, aber das hilft dir natürlich momentan gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3) Gerade Tapferkeit und Gerechtigkeit habe ich mit jedem Charakter ausgerüstet, da die Moral- und Moralregenerationsboni einfach sehr sehr gut sind.

4) In 2- oder 3-Mann-Gruppen ist der Barde meiner Meinung nach nicht zwingend als Heiler zu spielen, sondern eher wie solo auch, nämlich grundsätzlich mal mit Schaden raushauen und die Gruppe mit Balladen etc. unterstützen, die Heilung reicht doch dann, wenn man merkt es wird eng und ghet nicht ohne... solange ich aber sehe meine Leute kommen auch ohne Heilung klar, habe ich kein Problem damit den Barden als Supporter zu spielen.


zur zweiten Frage:

gibt es nicht 6 Leisten? Bin mir ziemlich sicher^^ bzw. 5 zusätzliche wenn man die Grund-Leiste abzieht die immer da ist. Alle Skills kriegt man auf jeden Fall unter. Auferstehung der Seele benutze ich eigentlich so gut wie nie, eigentlich nur wenn ich mit deutlich schwächeren Mitspielern unterwegs bin und meine Ermutigung eh nur nen Overheal produzieren würde. Balladen verwende ich auch nicht alle, hab' aber alle in den Leisten so dass ich da ein bisschen nach Situation anpassen kann.

ich hoffe ich konnte helfen
grüße
Olfmo


----------



## Madrake (20. Januar 2009)

ok danke dir,

nochmals Danke

ich werde dann ein wenig mehr auf Vitalität achten - jedoch werde ich Wille nicht ganz aus den Augen lassen, aber ein wenig in den Hintergrund verdrängen...

Tapferkeit und Gerechtigkeit werd ich gegen andre Tugenden eintauschen.

Thema Kriegsrede, ich werde diese nun öfters verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - war mir immer sonst unlieb, insbesondre in Gebieten mit Elitegegner, oder Gebieten mit extremer Respawnrate (Nachthafen/ Bullenrasslers Wiese - Durn Covad/ Angmar - nur als Beispiel) - da war es mir lieber ich halte die die Schaden machen am Leben, weil diese zum Teil fünf oder sechs Mobs am *rsch hatten... - aber stimmt schon im nachhinein, wie oft ich im "Hintergrund" stand, und hab da Balladen runtergetrommelt anstatt hier mit Schreien, Orome Balladen Stufe 3 (Schlachthymne + Legendär)... - zu arbeiten - wäre viel sinnvoller gewesen... - aber durch Fehler wird man klug - und niemand ist vollkommen perfekt. Drum fragte ich einfach mal...


Nach den Leisten hab ich noch nicht geschaut... - wäre aber super wenn es noch zusätzliche, zu den mir vier bekannten welche gibt...


mfg Madrake


----------



## Olfmo (21. Januar 2009)

unter Optionen => Schnellzugriff kannst du alle zusätzlichen 5 konfigurieren

und was das Lernen angeht: ich habe auch einige Skills erst auf Level 50 richtig kennen und schätzen gelernt, ist ja logisch, um so länger man einen Charakter spielt um so besser lernt man mit ihm umzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist für mich definitiv ein wichtiger Faktor für den Spielspaß.

Auch wenn man als Barde in Instanzen natürlich auch oft nur am Heilen ist, ist es doch gut wenn man seine Möglichkeiten voll ausschöpft.


----------



## Madrake (25. Januar 2009)

Hallo mal wieder,...

es sind wieder zwei Fragen aufgekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die erst Mal, gibt es nur die drei Lauten-Saiten? Die ich auf dem Widerstand gefunden habe, auf Experte, Virtuose, Meister sowie Überrragend, (ja mit drei "r"), hab ich keine mehr gefunden. Kann auch sein das auf dem Widerstand doch nicht alle Rezepte vorhanden sind. Wäre nett wenn jemand was genaueres darüber weiß.
Hm, ich weiß das das genauso in das "Koch-Unterforum von HdRO" passen könnte, aber die Gegenstände werden ausschließlich nur von Barden verwendet.

Folgende Lauten-Saiten sind mir bekannt:

Lauten-Saiten der geringen Unauffälligkeit (5% bzw. 7%) (Koch-Lehrling)
Lauten-Saiten der Unauffälligkeit (7% bzw. 10%) (Koch-Lehrling)
Lauten-Saiten der grossen Unauffälligkeit (10% bzw. 12%) (Koch-Geselle)


Die andre Frage dreht sich darum, was setzen Barden in ihr "Klassenfeld" ein, im Charakterfenster, rechts neben der Fernkampfwaffe, wie Trommel, Laute, Theorbe, Harfe und Flöte. Bisher hab ich immer nur herumgerätselt was da wohl mal reinkommen wird. Aber bin genauso ratlos, wie seit jeher. Beim Lehrer gibts auch nicht dementsprechendes zu Kaufen, was man da einsetzen könnte.


Danke schonmal wieder im Voraus.

mfg Madrake



btw. zum obigen Post, ja ich hab die Leisten gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olfmo (25. Januar 2009)

Zu den Lauten-Saiten kann ich leider wenig sagen, ich muss gestehen ich benutz' die nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings habe ich auch noch keine "größeren" gesehen bisher.

In das Klassenfeld kommt ein Buch des Barden, das gibt es allerdings nur als legendären Gegenstand, sprich du musst Buch 1 von Moria abgeschlossen haben, dannn gibt es auch das erste Buch als Belohnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als Boni gibt es einiges, beispielsweise eine prozentuale Verbesserung aller Heilzauber, oder runtergesetzte Bedrohung (glaub aber das gibts nur bei Büchern des zweiten Zeitalters).


----------



## Earthfury (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich häng mich mal einfach mit dran, wollt dafür kein neues Thema eröffnen.

folgendes Problem hab ich beim Barden (stf 40):

Meine Balladen sind relativ häufig Wirkungslos sprich die Gegner widerstehen i.d.R. von 5 Balladen min. 2 - 3, egal ob sie auf gleicher Stufe, tiefer oder drüber sind.

Hier mal meine Werte (ungebufft): 

Macht 100
Bewegl. 68
Vitalität 161
Wille 279
Schicksal 273

Also, wie kann ich das ändern, oder kann ich es überhaupt Beeinflussen ?

Danke schonmal für feedback!


----------



## Olfmo (30. Januar 2009)

Ich kann dir jetzt nicht mehr sagen wie das bei mir auf Level 40 war. Aber auf 50 bzw. 60 passiert(e) das schon auch öfter, wenn auch nicht mit der Regelmäßigkeit die du beschreibst.

Ob man das beeinflussen kann weiß ich nicht genau, Beweglichkeit beeinflusst ja die Chance auf gescheiterte Angriffe, ob das auch für taktische gilt ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Earthfury (31. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich gestern einen GM "genervt" habe, hat er mir freundlicherweise mitgeteilt, das man die Taktischen Angriffe mit Legendären Gegenständen beeinflussen kann. Weil da ja die entsprechenden Eigenschaften drauf wären.

Somit gibts also bis Stf 51 o. 52 keine Möglichkeit dies zu beeinflussen. Merkwürdig, mir scheint das hat man einfach vergessen.
Aber vll. bin ich ja auch der einzige bei dem es so gravierend auffällt.

Nunja. Danke für Deine Antwort Olfmo!


----------



## Madrake (31. Januar 2009)

Ich klink mich mal rein in die Diskussion, um Balladenressistenz der Mobs... - wie auch immer


Auf Stufe 40 wars so bei mir das von 3 Balladen 1 widerstanden wurde von den Mobs (hauptsächlich deshalb hab ich das Klassentalent eingelegt das zwei Balladen zu Liedern machte die nur Buffs waren - das ich zu den Hymnen kam - wenn auf den andren beiden Liedern der Cooldown noch drauf war)

So weiter im Reden...

Im Moment bin ich schon 50, und muss gestehen das die Mobs nun von ca. 5 Balladen 4 widerstehen. -.- Nun da ich einen neuen Klassentrait eröffnet habe (Stufe 2 Ballade 1500x runterspielen - kA wie die Ballade heißt), und ich schon über zwei legendäre Waffen verfüge kommt nun die Frage:


Auf einer der zweien ist ein Attribut drauf das wie folgt lautet:

"- Ressistenz von Liedern auf Gegnern" - jedoch unter Lieder verstehen Barden was völlig andres - als Balladen.

z.B. dazu die verschiedenen Bardengegenstände (als Gegenbeispiel):

- Trommel -> + Schaden auf Balladen + Kraftkosten für Balladen
- Laute -> - Kraftkosten für Hymnen
- Flöte -> - Kraftkosten für Lieder
- Theorbe -> + Bedrohungsreduzierung
- Harfe -> - Kraftkosten für Balladen

So, es ist wirklich verzwickt, was das nun auf dem legendären Gegenstand ausdrücken soll, wenn man nun die Instrumente des Barden vergleicht, was "Lieder" ausdrücken soll.

a) "Lieder" auf der legendären Waffe umfassen auch nur die Lieder wie bei der Flöte des Barden.
b) "Lieder" auf der legendären Waffe umfasst alles was der Barde mit seinen Instrumenten herunterspielt.


ansonsten frag ich mal einen GM - wie man das als Barde sehen soll... Mobressistenz auf Lieder herabsenken...


Danke schon im Voraus

mfg Madrake


----------



## Olfmo (31. Januar 2009)

Das ist mir leider auch nicht so ganz klar, was das "Liedresistenz" in diesem Fall bedeuten soll.... Diese schwammigen Formulierungen in Lotro gehen mir stellenweise echt auf den Keks, in dem Fall finde ich das bei Blizzardspielen besser, da sind einfach mehr Zahlen drin und ich mag Zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In Diablo 2 konnte ich alles ausrechnen was ich wollte und soweit ich weiß ist das in WoW nicht anders... und in Lotro darf man Sachen lesen wie "größere Bedrohungsreduzierung im Kampf", wer kann denn damit was sinnvolles anfangen...


----------



## Madrake (1. Februar 2009)

Hm... - es wäre für mich gesehen zwar nett wenn man andeutungsweiße erahnen kann was zu was gehört oder wie was umgerechnet wird - aber das ist nun mal Taktik von Turbine sich nicht in die Karte sehen zu lassen.

Im andern Blickfeld jedoch muss ich wirklich sagen, das das ganze mit den Attributswerten in HdRO keine so großen Auswirkungen hat wie bei WoW oder Diablo das du erwähnt hattest.

Im Hinblick deshalb muss ich trotzdem sagen mir ist HdRO trotzdem lieber als WoW, auch wenn beide ihre Schwächen haben... - rein persönliche Sichtweise.


das ganze ist aber offtopic... - ich danke trotzdem für deine Antwort


mfg Madrake


----------



## Madrake (7. März 2009)

Hallo,

ist eigentlich bekannt wieviele "Mentor: xxxxx" es bei Barden gibt? Das ist zwar hauptsächlich nur für RP technische Zwecke gedacht, aber mich würde es interessieren.

Bekannt sind mir:

Kuhglocke/ Horn/ Klarinette (alle drei vom Lehrer) - Harfe (Ruf Esteldin) und Theorbe (Lehrrezeptdrop aus dem Bilwissdorf - Nebelgebirge | Ashurz, der große Bilwiss)

und ich weiß das eines in der Spalte droppen soll. Sind noch mehr "Mentor: xxxxx" bekannt?

wie z.B. Laute/ Trommel/ Flöte und Dudelsack

oder funktionieren die vier obengenannten nur über "Haltung: Schreiber" - also Mentorbücher, das man diese Instrumente andren Gefährten lehr. Hab mich damit nicht so befasst...


Danke schon im Voraus

mfg Madrake


----------



## Olfmo (7. März 2009)

Also ich kann folgende Instrumente beibringen:


Dudelsack, Flöte, Horn, Klarinette, Trommeln, Kuhglocke, Moorkuh-Glocke, Theorbe

von der Harfe habe ich grade erst erfahren muss ich mal nach Esteldin schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo was gedroppt ist, ich weiß aber definitiv bei den beiden Weltenfressern in der Spalte ist was gedroppt und bei Helchgam hab ich auch schonmal was droppen sehen.


----------

